# my zelda weapons



## Rowan (Nov 8, 2008)

any way want someone to tell me how they are and you are free to us 
just give credit.



Spoiler


----------



## Galacta (Nov 8, 2008)

There AWSUM!


I give credit to.....


You know who.
Did u do this by Photoshop Or MS paint?


----------



## Rowan (Nov 8, 2008)

i used photoshop


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 8, 2008)

I like the shield so much!


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 8, 2008)

The only one I don't like is the axe, The other ones aint bad.


----------



## Raika (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow, nice! The boomerang looks wierd though.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 8, 2008)

yeah the gale boomerang didnt turn out well

couldnt get a good image to sketch


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 8, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> yeah the gale boomerang didnt turn out well
> 
> couldnt get a good image to sketch



lol whoops! I thought it was an axe.


----------



## goodboy735 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thats awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love the shield! 
the gale boomerang does look like it was done it paint though.

EDIT: if you need a pic of it, i found a good one Here


----------



## Rowan (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks alot ill get onto it


----------



## George290506 (Nov 8, 2008)

Great.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 8, 2008)

Awesome thing baby, Shield and Master Sword turned out to be great!


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 8, 2008)

Are these vector graphics? You missed a few spots on the shield (but I understand it can be harder to get bits like that in vector than in raster).

Edit: Wait a sec, you're tracing? Oh.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 8, 2008)

i made a gangster gale boomerang now 

thanks a lot goodboy735


----------



## Daihatsuboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Just wanted to point out that the line for the left side of blade is weird on the Master Sword.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 8, 2008)

daihatsuboy said:
			
		

> Just wanted to point out that the line for the left side of blade is weird on the Master Sword.


so it is :S


----------



## goodboy735 (Nov 12, 2008)

wow, the boomerang looks a LOT better, great job  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and I see what daihatsuboy means about the sword.


----------



## Raika (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow the boomerang looks AWESOME now! Im speechless....


----------

